# Page d'accueil : yahoo malgré changement pour google !



## nicloejas (27 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous ! 

J'ai un soucis avec mon Macbook depuis quelques semaines et je ne trouve pas de résultat pour remédier à ce problème.

Lorsque je vais sur internet avec Firefox, ma page d'accueil devient "yahoo.fr" alors que j'ai choisi "Google.fr". J'ai déjà changé plusieurs fois dans "Préférences" puis "dans "Général" mais malgré tout je reviens sur "Yahoo.fr" !!! Que faire ?

J'ai du me choppé quelque chose, non ?

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée du problème ? 

_Si malheureusement, la question avait été déjà posée, j'en suis désolé, malgré mes recherches, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution._ 

Merci beaucoup par avance


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mai 2013)

nicloejas a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée du problème ?
> 
> _Si malheureusement, la question avait été déjà posée, j'en suis désolé, malgré mes recherches, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution._
> 
> Merci beaucoup par avance


dernier sujet , de la semaine et actif




*yahoo force mon moteur de recherche par défaut*


----------



## nicloejas (28 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

Ok merci, je vais regarder cela de près. ça n'a pas l'air très clair mais je vais essayer de me débrouiller.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mai 2013)

non je sais , j'ai lu le sujet 
et en plus certains  y font des blagues potaches
par contre vas y  rajouter ton cas , ca fera peut etre bouger


----------



## nicloejas (28 Mai 2013)

Bonne idée !

Je vais essayer d'expliquer mon cas !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h41 ----------

ça y est j'ai trouvé 1. Ouvrez une nouvelle fenêtre  Firefox, tapez « about:config » dans la barre d'adresse et cliquez sur  OK (ou appuyez sur la touche Entrée du clavier). 
   2. Dans le champ « Filtre », tapez « keyword ». 
   3. Double-cliquez dans la ligne « keyword.URL » pour afficher la boîte de dialogue permettant de modifier ce paramètre. 
   4. Copiez la chaîne suivante : « http://www.google.com/search?btnI=I'm+Feeling+Lucky&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q= » et collez-la dans cette boîte de dialogue.                    


Et après changer dans les préférences : remettre "google" en page de démarrage !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mai 2013)

Rends service aux lecteurs suivants qui chercheraient des solutions au même problème

cliquer "résolu" via menu outils de la discussion en haut à droite du fil


----------

